# Anyone heard of Mighty Max Battery?



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Found a NJ company marketing (Amazon, Walmart, Ebay) a replacement for the $184 Odyssey PC1200 (that I need) for my troller. Any one know of them? Use them? Mighty Max Battery; $63.99 a piece and 15 pounds less than Odyssey. 

Thinking of getting of getting it, but, don't want to get a call from the fire department in August that my house burned down from a boat fire.

https://www.mightymaxbattery.com/p3...o-system-battery-replaces-odyssey-pc1200.html


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Cheap Chinese Agm, that should be your first red light. It's 40% lighter than the Odyssey, 2nd red light. It's 30% smaller by volume than the Odyssey, 3rd red light. They "claim" only 17% less capacity than the Odyssey - if you believe that I've got some guaranteed GPS #s in the Glades I'll sell you.....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know man, I think I would stay away. There's a lot of engrish on the website. I'm not saying they're bad; I'd just let somebody else be the guinea pig on this one.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

As a firm believer of " you get what you pay for ", I'd be skeptical; that being said, w/ Amazons' liberal return policy, it would be mighty tempting.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no experience with Might Max, but I'm responding because I've wondered about them before, and wondered what I get when I buy a "name brand" battery. But I'd bet that the same organization is making most of the non-top-end agm's out there. Check out the specs on the Duracell 35ah agm deep cycle:

https://www.batteriesplus.com/produ...MI1cK17d202QIVgUSGCh0k2Q3OEAQYAiABEgLEBfD_BwE

Looks almost identical to me. Would you feel better if your battery said "Duracell" instead of "mighty max"? I've looked over amazon and other websites--a bunch of batteries out there with exactly identical specs. If someone knows more on this, I'm open to being corrected. There's this resource, but I offer no guarantees. It's the internet.
http://jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm

Anyway, I'm far from an expert on batteries, but my gut is that if you're hoping to replicate the PC1200 (which I understand to be useful as starting or deep cycle) with a more generic battery at <1/3 the price, you'll be disappointed. Like was posted, something much lighter seems unlikely to provide the same performance, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't meet your needs.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

If I were buying a battery that costs that much I would buy a brand name battery from a local dealer. That way there is always someone to go to if there is a problem of any kind.

That being said, Might Max batteries are probably powering the fish finders of thousands of kayaks. I have two because at the time I could buy 7ah battery and charger in the $20 range. I had a self inflicted problem, battery wouldn't fit the holder, and they were very accommodating in the exchange.

There are probably 100s of thousands Mighty Max batteries powering emergency lighting back up systems, alarm systems, game cameras, etc.

The battery business is very contained with different companies manufacturing for each other. You really need to rest on the reputation of your local dealer.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a couple PC1200’s available.

They are shippable.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/oydessy-pc1200-agm-batteries.49738/#post-403691


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've used them in my home alarm systems and have never had any problems.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I looked at the reviews on Amazon and they where mostly 5 stars. Lots of trolling motor use
And damaged product was replaced promptly
I use heavy interstate batteries don't like AGM batteries. I can never figure what charger to use. Just use my onboard charger for my 2/24 volt heavy regular batteries that have been working great. Oh its been sitting all winter so I guess they need charging


----------

